# 2010-2011 Archerytalk Youth Vegas League



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll join my placement score is 296 22X's


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

im in. it will probably be a week or so before i get my hands on some vegas faces and shoot a round though


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Count me in please


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

Im in


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

bump


----------



## TheTargetMan1 (Nov 23, 2010)

Im in but where I shoot is moving right now so it should be about a week or so


----------



## PSEboy_94 (Nov 9, 2008)

im in ,, i will get my placement score soon


----------



## TheTargetMan1 (Nov 23, 2010)

I can help you if you need any.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Heres the list so far,

x-hunta- 294 16x
hoytshooter76- 297 22x
Mathewsju
Jared Les
Hoytboy101
Thetargetman1
PSEboy94

Keep em coming guys!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

if i can get some vegas faces in a reasonable amount of time i may be in


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

ttt


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm in but I'll have to get my placement score tomorrow or something.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

x-hunta- 294 16x
hoytshooter76- 297 22x
Mathewsju
Jared Les
Hoytboy101
Thetargetman1
PSEboy94
huntergal111
N7709K?

Keep the placers a comin everyone!


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

everyone, placers need to be in by next weekend!


----------



## Mathews60x (Aug 19, 2010)

count me in


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Everyone, I if we do not have 6 shooters with placers by saturday I will unfortunately be calling it off, its not worth the hassle with that few of shooters.


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

294 18x


----------



## Mathews60x (Aug 19, 2010)

296 21x


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

im in


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

x-hunta- 294 16x
hoytshooter76- 297 22x
Mathews60x- 296 21x
LittleBucker
Mathewsju
Jared Les
Hoytboy101- 294 18x
Thetargetman1
PSEboy94
huntergal111
N7709K?

Come one everyone, still need two more people with placers by tomorrow night!


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

12 more hours guys! Need 2 more placers or I am stepping out.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Well guys, I am sorry to say that I will be stepping out. If anyone wants to take it over go ahead, everything is here. I just can't see how people will be able to submit their weekly scores ontime if they can't meet a deadline for a placer score. Sorry guys.


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

x-hunta said:


> Heres the list so far,
> 
> x-hunta- 294 16x
> hoytshooter76- 297 22x
> ...


 Im in, but its probally to late for me to sign up?


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

well plus i believe its still hunting season man, most people are out there getting dinner! lol ill take over if you dont mind?


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

i will too if u want


----------



## PSEboy_94 (Nov 9, 2008)

298 25x's


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Go ahead ChadLister, I will still participate though.


----------

